# Deleted



## stripey22 (Oct 12, 2009)

Deleted post.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

This is some lawyer's nightmare, and some other lawyer's wet dream


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Does this liquid have alcohol in it? Asking for a friend


----------



## stripey22 (Oct 12, 2009)

Airborne said:


> Does this liquid have alcohol in it? Asking for a friend


Haha no alcohol. It would be all gone already if it did.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

What is a "defective can"? Why would they offload that much free product if it was still safe? 

I know QC standards exist for things like inappropriate quantities, etc but something seems fishy about this. If it's safe then why not offload on reps to hand out for free at events, etc? I have so many questions.


----------

